# Art of Flight Spoof



## Edp25 (Dec 27, 2010)

Apologies if this has already been posted. I thought Art of Flight was good but this spoof is hilarious. Enjoy!

Science of Airborning - Art of Flight spoof by Voleurz | Freeskier Magazine


----------



## pleiades (Jun 11, 2012)

That was awesome! thanks for the up! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

HAHA good find, that was funny!


----------

